# What does getting a cancelled permit look like?



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Did anyone see or pick up a Salt cancellation this morning? I got on and started refreshing from about 7:30. At about 7:50, the calendar showed up again, but I never saw a single available day as I refreshed. Did I just miss them? Maybe there were no cancellations?

Will the calendar now stay visible with cancelled dates showing up randomly/daily?

Thanks for the info.

Anyone have a March 15th-20th permit they don't want?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Welp...talked to a friend who talked to the Rangers... and he said all they could say was "We have no cancellations to be released today".... so there is something funky going on. I have no idea if its a Rec.gov thing or the Rangers... or if there is a completely unprecedented and unlikely occurrence of no one cancelling or failing to claim a permit.

So you aren't crazy. Well...maybe you are as frazzled as I am after clicking the refresh button repeatedly since 7:58 this morning.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! I did think maybe I was crazy....


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

There is a post on the facebook group Rubber Pushers of Colorado that has a person with limited experience looking for boaters to help with a 3/5 salt permit.


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

Received this in an e-mail from the ranger Saturday

If you are one of the throngs of people that attempted to contact me yesterday to tell me that Rec.gov failed to release the cancelled and unclaimed permits yesterday, thanks for letting me know, and being so polite about it. I am wrong a lot, but usually it’s about the weather or water flow predictions, so it’s good to know I have a broader range. Rec.gov is now telling us all that they will release them at 10:00 am Eastern, that’s 8:00 am Arizona time, on Monday February 24th. Good luck.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep... and it went off as planned this morning. A buddy of mine pulled a cancellation for the 1st so we are psyched.

Still a couple permits available (as of 10:15am MST) the first week of March... not much else though.

https://www.recreation.gov/permits/249275


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*Winner winner*

It worked and now I have a better idea of what it is supposed to look like for future reference.

A couple items of note- the first refresh that shows Available dates is not the last- I kept refreshing multiple times and different dates kept showing up. If the date you want disappears before you get it, keep refreshing, it might show back up in a couple minutes.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah...I was noticing that too... plenty of people clicking and then deciding not to grab it.

It was kinda weird...if you go into "detailed availability" it still hasn't changed...but the one on the main splash page did. Certainly not problem free. I was using the Detailed Availability part this morning so I never saw it change...luckily my buddy got the one we were hoping for.

I encourage anyone who will not use their permit to cancel it even if you don't get a refund. That will allow someone else to still be able to use it. It sounds like they are being reasonable about transfering it to another person as well...so maybe offer it up on here or a Facebook group if you don't plan on using it or paid for it already...might be a way to get a bit of your money back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

two of my rafting buddies pulled permits. We are talking maybe doing a back to back if the water and weather looks good. I missed when my one buddy hit the same date I did and beat me out


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Deso July 17 permit going back in the pool in the next week. Going on the main instead.
Thought I'd give advance notice/warning if it could be helpful to anyone.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

So are cancelled permits automatically released by the system, or is there human intervention to make it happen?


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Easier way to get cancellations as soon as they are posted is to scrape the rec.gov website by writing developer code to refresh and search for updates. Its easier to write code this with Javascript with high bandwidth...
I am not that guy, but we know there are some people around here that do it.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> So are cancelled permits automatically released by the system, or is there human intervention to make it happen?


They are released randomly within 24hrs of being cancelled. I'd suspect this is done automatically but perhaps it's easier to have a human assign a "random" time for it to be released.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Did anyone see the high use cancellation come through for the dino rivers? I checked and checked on Friday, most of the day they were tied up with the lottery, at some point the lottery holds went away and I didn't see any availability, I'm wondering if I missed it completely or if the release for messed up like it did for the Salt cancellations.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the cancellations will be released at random or only available at a specific time (like the last few years) ?

Rec.gov doesn't specify. At least not on the Main Salmon page.

They switched when that guy in Boise came up with a subscription service to be notified of any openings, a few years ago...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Aerocam said:


> Does anyone know if the cancellations will be released at random or only available at a specific time (like the last few years) ?
> 
> Rec.gov doesn't specify. At least not on the Main Salmon page.
> 
> They switched when that guy in Boise came up with a subscription service to be notified of any openings, a few years ago...


Middle Fork says 8am Mountain Time on the rec.gov. I imagine its similar for the other 3 rivers.

Same for Deso too I think. All of the rec.gov pages say when the cancellations go out as far as I know.

After the initial cancellation release on the 16th, I think they go online at a random time and date as they come up.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

Fly By Night said:


> Did anyone see the high use cancellation come through for the dino rivers? I checked and checked on Friday, most of the day they were tied up with the lottery, at some point the lottery holds went away and I didn't see any availability, I'm wondering if I missed it completely or if the release for messed up like it did for the Salt cancellations.


I saw 4 dates in July pop up for lodore. Not sure who clicked fast enough to get them and I was only on the July screen- but they did come up.


----------

